# BMW 2004 645ci too hot to touch



## GER (Oct 12, 2004)

I have a 645ci which gets very hot around front grill and hood, can anyone advise...


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

Park in shadow? :dunno:


----------



## Spngd (Feb 28, 2004)

*Why not schedule a service visit?*

GER,
Your problem sounds like the normal behaviour of a vehicle with a heat dissipating energy source. Why are you concerned?? Is it smoking?? Is the paint melting??


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

GER said:


> I have a 645ci which gets very hot around front grill and hood, can anyone advise...


Perhaps you should get some steaks...


----------



## Curtis (Sep 27, 2004)

It is caused by the aluminum hood. The aluminum conducts more heat than traditional metals used. I can remember reading this somewhere before where a BMW engineer was explaining the heat dissipating characteristics of aluminum.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Originally Posted by wingspan
Perhaps you should get some steaks...



rumratt said:


> :rofl:


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## noonehome (Feb 20, 2004)

GER said:


> I have a 645ci which gets very hot around front grill and hood, can anyone advise...


My 545 is hot also. Sometimes too hot to open the hood.


----------

